
Google Must Delete Search Results Worldwide, Supreme Court of Canada Rules - tareqak
http://fortune.com/2017/06/28/canada-supreme-court-google/?w=1
======
tareqak
Supreme Court of Canada link: _Google Inc. V. Equustek Solutions Inc_ \-
[https://scc-csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/item/16701/inde...](https://scc-
csc.lexum.com/scc-csc/scc-csc/en/item/16701/index.do)

Techmeme version of the headline: _Canada 's top court rules that Google can
be compelled by lower courts to remove search results worldwide, causing
concern among civil liberties groups_

Original submission with the Supreme Court of Canada decision as the source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14658593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14658593)

